# Battlefield 2 black screen crash.



## Mayor Quimby (Jul 7, 2004)

When i launch bf2, the splash screen launches, then i get a black screen, then the game crashes to desktop. 

things i have tried.
-Reinstalling the game
-updating sound and video driver.
-updating windows (its all updated)
-Try running a game with .Exe fix (to make sure it was not a dvd drive issue)
-Running it under Window XP sp2 mode and under administration right

I can run Crysis, and Call of Duty 4 just without any problems.

System Spec:
-AMD Athlon X2 6400
-4 gig corsair XMS ram
-Bernstein 8 channel HD audio
-EVGA geforce 9600 gt video card (factory overclocked to 740 mhz) 
-DFI Lan Party 790fx-M2R motherboard. 
-650 watt sli certified ANtec Powersupply.
-Window Vista basic home edition 32 bit OS

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ok, I solved the problem. If anyone else who is having this problem, here is what I did. 

Went to:

Document > BAttlefield 2 > Profile 
-Open up the Audio.con File
- under *AudioSettings.setProvider "software"* Change "software" to "Hardware" 
-IT should look like this with change ------> AudioSettings.setProvider "hardware"

So here is how my audio.con file looks like now.

AudioSettings.setVoipEnabled 1
AudioSettings.setVoipPlaybackVolume 1
AudioSettings.setVoipCaptureVolume 1
AudioSettings.setVoipCaptureThreshold 0.1
AudioSettings.setVoipBoostEnabled 0
AudioSettings.setVoipUsePushToTalk 1
AudioSettings.setProvider "hardware"
AudioSettings.setSoundQuality "High"
AudioSettings.setEffectsVolume 1
AudioSettings.setMusicVolume 0.33
AudioSettings.setHelpVoiceVolume 1
AudioSettings.setEnglishOnlyVoices 0
AudioSettings.setEnableEAX 1


----------



## Blackrain (Apr 14, 2008)

i have the same problem and followed your steps and ive done all the steps you have done

system specs
NVIDIA 8800 GT 512mb
3gigs Ram
Windows Vista Home Premium


----------



## Mayor Quimby (Jul 7, 2004)

Did it fix it? because it can also be video issue.

go to Document > BAttlefield 2 > Profile 
-Open up video.con using text document. 

Try launching the game at different resulotion. My freinds PC would only launch at 1600x1200 on window vista. Try out different resolution compatible with your monitor in order for it to work.


----------



## Blackrain (Apr 14, 2008)

ahh yes my BF2 works great thanks for the help


----------



## msh1582 (Apr 25, 2008)

i have downloaded battlefield2 and its Demo. 
when i am playing Single and multyplayers in demo there is no problem
but when i play multiplayers all of sudden black screen is jumping up and down!
i reinstall so many times but ...
my system:
CPU 3.00 g Intel
1.50 g of ram
Geforce 6800 XT


----------



## bonanzaboy (Apr 28, 2008)

ive had the screen splash/crash issues too and believe me there are hundreds of us out there as ive been searching. i have to say my case is similar to yours but different in that i have been playing bf2 for months and suddenly it decided to so this to me. i have read about the audio.con and video.con fixes but when i get to that step my computer says " windows cannot open this file " help me out guys as resorting to playing CS isnt cutting it ne more


----------

